# female adult size?



## mortimer (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm wondering for those of you who have female Argentine Tegu's, how big are they full grown? I know they're supposed to be 3 ft, while males are 4 ft+, but I just wanted to ask around. I'm thinking about getting an Argentine, but I'd like one that isn't so massive... Is there a difference in temperment between males/females? I would assume the temperment is the same...


----------



## ierowe (Apr 17, 2009)

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3662" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3662</a><!-- l -->


----------



## mortimer (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha, thanks ierowe for sending that. I had a female Colombian that was puppy dog tame with me, but didn't really like my boyfriend... Maybe I'll just get an older one so I can guess as to it's temperment better... then again, time and patience can do wonders, that's how I "got in good" with my Colombian. I'm more interested in the size difference though, as I've said I want something in the 3-3.5ish range. 4 feet wouldn't even be too bad but I've seen some huge ones and I don't think I could house something that large indoors.


----------



## ierowe (Apr 17, 2009)

I have ordered one of Bobby's tegus and I have been building a enclosure for him. I wanted to put him indoors but the cage I want to build would take up so much of the room that I decided to put in the garage. I am building a 8x4x3 cage. I am getting a male because after asking the temperament question here I decided that the male would suit me better. I wanted a female also because of the size but eventually the calmer nature won out.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://tametegu.wordpress.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://tametegu.wordpress.com</a><!-- m -->


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 17, 2009)

Good question, although it is very far from true that they are around 3ft...seeing as though I have an argentine black and white female that is 4ft 2-3inches and weighs about 20 lbs...and yes guys I know it was named Carl lol because the breeder who sent it to me sexed it as a male, but it is clearly a female, just extremely big.

Heres some pics from close to a week ago, she just shed everything but the tail.


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 18, 2009)

Its cool that shes still shedding, and my female is a little over a year old and is over 3 feet and no where near full grown.


----------

